# discounted electrical goods



## nickbish

Is anyone aware of any outlets selling discounted electrical goods in the malaga,seville area? I have found that it is now much cheaper to buy things like TV's,hedge trimmers etc from amazon and have them delivered free,rather than pay the higher prices here,but i now need a fridgefreezer and will obviously need to buy here in Spain.
When i compared the prices in Carrafour,Eroski etc they are much higher than the UK,but i wonder if there are any wholesale/discount outlets here selling this sort of thing


----------



## xabiaxica

nickbish said:


> Is anyone aware of any outlets selling discounted electrical goods in the malaga,seville area? I have found that it is now much cheaper to buy things like TV's,hedge trimmers etc from amazon and have them delivered free,rather than pay the higher prices here,but i now need a fridgefreezer and will obviously need to buy here in Spain.
> When i compared the prices in Carrafour,Eroski etc they are much higher than the UK,but i wonder if there are any wholesale/discount outlets here selling this sort of thing


I cant think of anything like that, but if you keep an eye on the TV there are sales advertised all the time


ooh - just thought of La Tienda En Casa

I don't know how prices compare to the UK.....& I'm not even sure if they do freezers :confused2:..but they do have pretty good offers on all kinds of household stuff


----------



## nickbish

thanks for that. had a look La Tienda En Casa, but they dont do large electrical stuff


----------



## Alcalaina

I checked prices online for a standard mid-range Indesit fridge freezer. In Spain it was €489 in Media Markt and €659 in Carrefour - big difference! In the UK the same model was £280 from Comet, including delivery (but only within the UK of course).

It pays to shop around I guess, but I've always found Media Markt to be competitive, especially at sale time.

There's a price comparison site here: Neveras precios, comentarios y especificaciones técnicas - ShopMania

BeeSmart and Si Hogar seem to be the main contenders.


----------



## passiflora

I've been looking at electrical sites online as well as I want to buy a Dyson cleaner (aspiradora) I've found another site but am not allowed to name it yet as I'm a newbie!


----------



## passiflora

Also, forgot to add-----has anyone any opinions of Dyson vacuum cleaners here? I live in a VERY dusty area here in Murcia plus have dog hairs to contend with, especially at moulting time.


----------



## xabiaxica

passiflora said:


> I've been looking at electrical sites online as well as I want to buy a Dyson cleaner (aspiradora) I've found another site but am not allowed to name it yet as I'm a newbie!


you can name it - is it a biggie?

you might even be able to put a link by now if the system has updated


----------



## mrypg9

passiflora said:


> Also, forgot to add-----has anyone any opinions of Dyson vacuum cleaners here? I live in a VERY dusty area here in Murcia plus have dog hairs to contend with, especially at moulting time.


We've had three and are not overly impressed. We've got a dog too.


About this 'free' delivery from Amazon.uk to Spain.....I want to buy a printer/scanner/copier and I found one on Amazon for £48 but the postage was £40+.
How do you guys get free postage? Is there a floor price, e.g. goods over £50?


----------



## passiflora

The site I was looking at is actually a price comparison site but was interesting It's es.shoppydoo.com

I thought Amazon UK just did free deliveries in the UK----elsewhere you had to pay??

Don't know whether to press on with choosing a Dyson now!!!! A friend has one here and loves it!


----------



## uffington15

Look for Free Super Saver delivery on Amazon, this usually only applies to purchases from them and not marketplace. The purchase also needs to be over £25 and there may be a few exclusions


----------



## brocher

mrypg9 said:


> We've had three and are not overly impressed. We've got a dog too.
> 
> 
> About this 'free' delivery from Amazon.uk to Spain.....I want to buy a printer/scanner/copier and I found one on Amazon for £48 but the postage was £40+.
> How do you guys get free postage? Is there a floor price, e.g. goods over £50?


Read this bit - 
Amazon.co.uk Help: Super Saver Delivery


Is there not an Amazon Spain now?


----------



## Magnum03

We have a place in our Poligono, which sells new electrical goods at low prices. They all have some defect, like a small scratch or similar.


----------



## Solwriter

mrypg9 said:


> We've had three and are not overly impressed. We've got a dog too.


We've had 2 Dysons, but were not overly impressed with either (but after all the Dyson hype, I suppose we had expected something special).
I have actually gone back to an old 'Henry' vacuum we brought out with us.

I find electrical goods in Spain generally more expensive than in the UK and even with Media Mart you have to compare prices well, as some are not quite the bargains they appear to be (our best buys at Media Mart have been items reduced because they have previously been on display - we always ask about these).

I've just had a look at the Amazon UK site and, as uffington15 says, as long as the goods are from Amazon themselves and over a set amount (I'm personally not sure whether this is £25 or £50), then you can get free delivery.

I have also found that even with items bought at Amazon but sent from places other than Amazon, you can still often get a better deal than from buying it here, especially if you want a particular make and brand of an item.


----------



## nickbish

brocher said:


> Read this bit -
> Amazon.co.uk Help: Super Saver Delivery
> 
> 
> Is there not an Amazon Spain now?


When you order the goods it will tell you at checkout if you are able to get free delivery to Spain. With 90% of the things i have ordered,including a large lawnmower,i have been able to have them delivered free. It is MRW who do the delivery i think,but a fridge freezer is a step too far!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

brocher said:


> Read this bit -
> Amazon.co.uk Help: Super Saver Delivery
> 
> 
> Is there not an Amazon Spain now?


Sure is.
Here are the fridges
http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=sr_nr_n_17?rh=n%3A599391031%2Cn%3A!675791031%2Cn%3A!675811031%2Cn%3A1354936031%2Cn%3A1355126031%2Cn%3A1766065031%2Cn%3A1766084031&bbn=1766065031&ie=UTF8&qid=1341564016&rnid=1766065031


----------



## jimenato

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sure is.
> Here are the fridges
> http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=sr_nr_n_17?rh=n%3A599391031%2Cn%3A!675791031%2Cn%3A!675811031%2Cn%3A1354936031%2Cn%3A1355126031%2Cn%3A1766065031%2Cn%3A1766084031&bbn=1766065031&ie=UTF8&qid=1341564016&rnid=1766065031


That link doesn't get me anywhere Pesky.


----------



## jimenato

Magnum03 said:


> We have a place in our Poligono, which sells new electrical goods at low prices. They all have some defect, like a small scratch or similar.


Whereabouts is that Magnum?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

And this?

http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=sr_nr_n_17?rh=n%3A599391031%2Cn%3A!675791031%2Cn%3A!675811031%2Cn%3A1354936031%2Cn%3A1355126031%2Cn%3A1766065031%2Cn%3A1766084031&bbn=1766065031&ie=UTF8&qid=1341565291&rnid=1766065031

If not, this is the home page
Amazon.es: libros, cine, electrónica, videojuegos y más.


----------



## mrypg9

Thankyou everyone, have just ordered a multi-function printer from amazon.es, delivery cost under 3 euros...
Your help is much appreciated


----------



## sadlybroke

passiflora said:


> Also, forgot to add-----has anyone any opinions of Dyson vacuum cleaners here? I live in a VERY dusty area here in Murcia plus have dog hairs to contend with, especially at moulting time.


We've got Dyson DC24 and are very happy with it.


----------

